# Webserver LogFiles automatisch packen und fortlaufend benennen



## madmax2600 (16. Juli 2003)

Hallo liebste Helfergemeinde,
ich hab ein kleines grosses Problem.

Ich muss auf einem Webserver WIN2000/IIS taeglich die LogFiles packen und fortlaufend benennen. Z.B. log_030716.zip, log_030717.zip etc.. (muss aber nicht zip sein).

Mein Ansatz war ueber WinZip, ich komme allerdings nicht weiter.
Kann mir jemand ein Tool empfehlen? Über die DOS-Box scripten?
Oder gibt es eine Moeglichkeit es doch ueber WinZip zu loesen?

Vielen Dank fuer Eure Hilfe.
Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

das ganze sollte sich gut per Dienst lösen lassen. Ein Dienst läuft ständig und führt zu einer bestimmten Zeit / Aktion / Ereignis irgendetwas (z.B. Erstellen von Logs) durch.
Allerdings musste den Dienst selber programmieren, sprich es gibt kein Programm dafür, um einen Dienst zu erstellen.


----------



## madmax2600 (21. Juli 2003)

Danke.

Alles komplett ueber Jobs auf dem Server abzuwickeln ist allerdings extrem aufwaendig.

Ich hab jetzt eine etwas abgespecktere Loesung, falls es jemanden interessiert. 

Anstatt WinZip, macht sich WinRAR sehr gut, da man hier ueber Schalter (-ag) sehr einfach den Dateinamen um das aktuelle Datum erweitern kann.

Die Info nur zur Vollstaendigkeit halber, vielleicht steht mal jemand vor dem gleichen Problem!

Gruss
Sebastian


----------

